# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Emri i lojes - Pjesa e dyte :)

## Harakiri

Ja po e filloj me nje mjaft te lehte. Kam identifikuar vetem nje shkronje ne c'do fjale por nuk do te thote qe eshte e vetmja shkronje ne gjithe titullin.

_ _ _ _ p _   -----  _ r _ _  -----   _ _ _ _ e _  -----  _ _ l _ _ _

Dashes i kam vene ngaqe nuk me lejonte te vija hapesira midis fjaleve...(?)

----------


## lojaxhiu

Hmmm, hmmm....

Escape from Monkey Island...  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gerdi

> Ja po e filloj me nje mjaft te lehte. Kam identifikuar vetem nje shkronje ne c'do fjale por nuk do te thote qe eshte e vetmja shkronje ne gjithe titullin.
> 
> _ _ _ _ p _   -----  _ r _ _  -----   _ _ _ _ e _  -----  _ _ l _ _ _
> 
> Dashes i kam vene ngaqe nuk me lejonte te vija hapesira midis fjaleve...(?)


ca lojrsash qe gje dhe ti

----------


## Harakiri

Po mire o vella se s'jane te gjithe si ty qe i gjen per 1 sekond  :perqeshje: 
Ja nje tjeter me te veshtire meqe lojaxhiu nuk e vuri te veten:

_ a _ _ ----- _ _ _k_ _ _ _ _ _  2

----------


## Gerdi

se kam par ndonjeher...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Me pelqeu fakti qe u hap tema , po per dreq nuk po e gjej dot lojen lart.

----------


## lojaxhiu

As une nuk e kam pare ndonjehere. Po me duket si lepur me kapuc ai karakteri lol, po s'e dalloj dot mire se s'eshte edhe aq e madhe ajo foto. Shto ca shkronja mbase  :perqeshje:

----------


## Harakiri

He ore mjeshtra, heeee? 
1998
Per PC.

_ a z _ ----- _ _ c k _ _ b b i _  2

----------


## lojaxhiu

Hmmm... 2d platformer per PC... pak si loje obskure kjo, hehe. Edhe e 98-es, hmm.

Qe s'e kam lozur jo e jo... por me duket se ajo fjala e pare eshte Maze dhe pjesa e fundit e fjales se dyte duhet te jete rabbit se s'ben, ma ha mendja.  Ky fillimi i fjales se dyte po me mundon i cik. Se kam idene cfare mund te jete. Dicka si Duck ose Luck po sikur nuk shkon.

Nejse deri tani them se eshte dicka si kjo:

M a z e ----- _ _ c k r a b b i t 2


P.s. Mbase: Maze Fuckrabbit 2... lol s'rrija dot pa e thene.

----------


## Harakiri

Hajt po e tregoj, ishte* Jazz Jackrabbit 2*. Kur doli mbahej si loje e mire nga revistat, gjasme kombinonte elementet e Mario, Sonic etj. Per mendimin tim eshte humbje kohe. 
Nejse, tani e ke radhen ti, lojaxhiu.

0 pike te gjithe.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Ok ja ku ke nje dhe s'duhet te jete aq e veshtire  :perqeshje: 


   _ i _ _ c _ _ g

----------


## Gerdi

Vietcong duhet te jet, e kam luajtur me duket

----------


## lojaxhiu

Po e gjete Gerdi. Bah e dija qe duhet te kisha vene 2 shkronja ne vend te tre, lol.

----------


## Gerdi

ok ja loja ime
_ a _ _ r _ _ n _

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Galerian.......... (nuk e kisha degjuar asnjihere)


_ _O_D_ - _O_R

Hajde gjejeni

Keni nji menyre me google qe i gjen kollaj , por sja tregoj tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## lojaxhiu

Per ate pune nuk kam nevoje as per google dhe ben hile dhe e gjej, por cu pa puna me e gjet ashtu hehe.  :perqeshje:

----------


## NBAlbania

bloodyroar

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> bloodyroar


He re dreq kaq shpejt e gjete ,
nejse e ke radhen ti.

----------


## NBAlbania

M_d__g_t-C_u_ -S_r_ _t -_a_i_g

Kam perdorur - per hapesirat midis fjaleve

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Midnight Club Street Racing

----------

